# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  شاشات Facebook Portal الذكية تحصل على دعم WhatsApp بعد شقها الطريق للأسواق العالمية

## mohamed73

أكدت لنا شركة الفيسبوك اليوم أنها ستبدأ ببيع شاشات Facebook Portal  الذكية خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وبهذه المناسبة، قامت الشركة  بإضافة ميزات جديدة إلى الجهاز، والتي تم تأكيد بعضها في مؤتمر الشركة  السنوي للمطورين Facebook F8 اليوم. الجهازين Facebook Portal و +Facebook  Portal متاحان الآن فقط في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكندا.أكدت الفيسبوك اليوم في مؤتمرها السنوي للمطورين أنها ستبدأ ببيع  Facebook Portal و +Facebook Portal في أوروبا بحلول خريف هذا العام. وتضيف  الشركة أيضًا دعمًا لمحادثات WhatsApp. تتضمن بعض الميزات الجديدة الأخرى  ملخصًا صباحيًا سيوفر تحديثات حول الأحداث القادمة، والمزيد من مهارات  Alexa، وتشغيل المحتوى المتاح على خدمة Amazon Prime Video، والقدرة على  إرسال رسائل الفيديو الخاصة. سيكون من الممكن أيضًا إرسال صور إنستاجرام إلى شاشات Facebook Portal  الذكية. سوف تظهر على الشاشة عندما لا يكون المستخدم على إتصال. تم إنتظار  العديد من هذه الميزات، لذلك من الجيد أن نرى الشركة تستمع إلى طلبات  المستخدمين ومحاولة تطبيقها. ستكون أوروبا أول منطقة خارج الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وكندا تحصل على  شاشات Facebook Portal الذكية. يبقى أن نرى ما إذا كانت لدى الشركة أي خطط  لجلب هذه الشاشات الذكية إلى المزيد من الأسواق الأخرى حول العالم في  المستقبل القريب.

----------

